
Show HN: Font Combiner Unicode Kickstarter - emily_b
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/876222823/font-combiner/
======
emily_b
A Kickstarter campaign to raise funding for full Unicode support, code
refactoring and other new features.

Font Combiner is an application that allows easy drag-and-drop font
supplements, with a lot of other features.

[https://fontcombiner.com/](https://fontcombiner.com/)

A successful campaign will bring about a new evolution of this application and
some exposure on HN could be decisive in gaining some momentum. If it's not a
cheek, a few up votes and perhaps a few social shares would be hugely valued.

Any pointers for further promotion or suggestions for adjustments to the pitch
would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all.

------
ChainsawBaby
Looks very promising and interesting, hope you'll reach your goal. Also,
backed your fundraising :D

~~~
emily_b
Thank you very much.

